# Immigration to Australia from Bangalore Need help on Consultant or MARA Agent or Self



## krishnakes (May 1, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I planning to migrate to Australia on SOL. I am a Diploma Electrical Electronics Engineer with more than 7 years of experience in Electrical Engineering CAD Draftsman. My job profile come under Australian SOL list No.: 312311 under Engineers Australia. 

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia since 2012. Before that i was working in Bangalore India as Electrical Engineering CAD Draftsman. I want know from Bangalore India how i can migrate to Australia for Job. 


Please help me for following....

1. Which way i can apply for immigration ?
2. Which is best option Immigration Consultancy or MARA Registered Agent or Self ?
3. If Consultant who is best in this business & we can trust (Y-Axis , Abhinav ...etc) ?
4. If MARA Registered Agent who is best (Robert George Dilinger, Annathurai Gnanasambandam....etc) ?
5. If Self how i apply alone everything ?
6. Which Visa shall i apply ? 
7. I need to take my wife with me is it possible ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No need for any agent or consultant for PR VISA..

Read this thread End to End and it would solve most of your concerns and queries...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-8.html#post6968466


Still if you have further queries you could post it in this forum and most of those will be answered or directed further...







krishnakes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I planning to migrate to Australia on SOL. I am a Diploma Electrical Electronics Engineer with more than 7 years of experience in Electrical Engineering CAD Draftsman. My job profile come under Australian SOL list No.: 312311 under Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## krishnakes (May 1, 2015)

Thank you for ur feedback.
ILETS should be pass before apply visa. 
And i read somewhere every year June or July Australian SOL list and Immigration rule changes. i am worried may my job profile remove from list.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

First ensure how many points you would be eligible for...by reading the attached document...

Its advised to Clear English Language Test before going for Skill Assessment..in order not to waste money if one doesn't clear English Language Test with required points...

No NEED to worry about what's not in your HAND.

Focus on things that are in your hand....I.e. FOCUS on what is Controllable...

ALSO read the following thread....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/304905-chances-190-visa-success-if-i-get-invitation-after-eoi.html#post6916562





krishnakes said:


> Thank you for ur feedback.
> ILETS should be pass before apply visa.
> And i read somewhere every year June or July Australian SOL list and Immigration rule changes. i am worried may my job profile remove from list.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline..




krishnakes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I planning to migrate to Australia on SOL. I am a Diploma Electrical Electronics Engineer with more than 7 years of experience in Electrical Engineering CAD Draftsman. My job profile come under Australian SOL list No.: 312311 under Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## krishnakes (May 1, 2015)

Dear Friends,

For check my eligibility i go through a Consultancy (Y-Axis). They reply me that i am eligible with 60 Points. Now they asking me to Pay money for Fee to RMA for process my application. and is telling me i have pay by sat max. so i am confused to go with consultant and go through my self. For whole process of 189 PR Visa for me and my wife asking 4.5 Lac INR.

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia and i not gave my IELTS test till now. 

For visa payment through credit card but i don't have one. How i make payment.

Please guide me what i have to do.


Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What is your Occupation Code?

What is your Points Break-up?

I would advise you to FIRST prepare for English Language Test and clear it, before paying the Agent fees (IF you select to apply via Agent.)

Go through the following website to understand the VISA process. After going through IT you may OPT for filing your PR visa independently (WITHOUT any Agent).

Moving to Australia: Australian Immigration Points | Moving to Australia





krishnakes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> For check my eligibility i go through a Consultancy (Y-Axis). They reply me that i am eligible with 60 Points. Now they asking me to Pay money for Fee to RMA for process my application. and is telling me i have pay by sat max. so i am confused to go with consultant and go through my self. For whole process of 189 PR Visa for me and my wife asking 4.5 Lac INR.
> 
> ...


----------



## krishnakes (May 1, 2015)

Dear Jeetendra,

I am into Electrical Engineering Draftsman (ANZSCO CODE: 312311). I have total 7 Years of experience. I done diploma in Electrical & Electronics Engg. 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## krishnakes (May 1, 2015)

Dear Friends,

After Reading this forum and discuss with my friend in Australia (Go through Self) i decided to apply 189 Visa myself. So i need some help from you people.

1. What are things i have to do before Apply Visa ?
2. What are things & Documents to be ready before EOI ?
3. How i can pay fee for Visa ? (I don't have a credit card)
4. What is skill assessment & how it done ?
5. My profession already in SOL List (Electrical Engineering Draftsman (ANZSCO CODE: 312311), So skill assessment applicable to me ?
6. Fund requirement for Apply visa really matters if yes how much minimum fund i have to show ?

If anyone can tell me steps to follow apply visa from A-Z it's so much help for me. 

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Read this END to END |||*


READ the following thread and experiences End To End for better understanding of the PR process.


*1) **Moving to Australia*


*2) **Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA ALL You Need to Know*


*First familiarize your self with the process and then IF still there are any queries feel free to post.*



krishnakes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After Reading this forum and discuss with my friend in Australia (Go through Self) i decided to apply 189 Visa myself. So i need some help from you people.
> 
> ...


----------



## dharmak86 (May 12, 2015)

Hi, 

Has anyone applied through SK Consultants or immigrationoverseas? Both MARA registered consultants are based in Delhi.


----------



## preetilathia (Aug 11, 2015)

*Migration to Australia*

Dear Krishna

This is Preeti Lathia from Melbourne Immigration Services.I am into this business from the past 15 yrs.We specialize in Australian PR.Please get in touch with me @ 98807-45120.
We are MARA registered agents in Bangalore,India


----------

